# NISSAN ALTIMA SE-R FOR SALE



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

2006 Nissan Altima SE-R with 99 000 miles
Black on black. Automatic
I am asking 11500$ OBO
here is a lynk
2006 NISSAN ALTIMA SE-R


----------

